# Directors and Producers-What's the difference?



## Addison (Aug 27, 2013)

I feel adequately stupid asking this question, but what is the difference between a producer and a director. I think a director is the one who sits with the screens and tells the camera men/women to pan over, zoom in and cut. Producers are in charge of publicizing and finances.

I have a good feeling I'm either wrong or missing a lot. I'm aiming toward a film focus, mostly behind the scenes like story-boarding and design, but would that put me closer to producers or directors? Not that it makes a difference to my focus choice, I'm just curious.


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 28, 2013)

Pretty much...
Producers are the Money... They raise the money and  then say how much, where and on what it is spent. In theory they hire  the director to make a film.
Directors are the Makers... A director  will  [should!] know what they want and will then let other people go  get it for them [designers, director of photography, Assistant  directors, techs, SF camera operators etc...]. some like James Cameron are very hands on, others like Clint Eastwood are more hands off.
The  line between Directors and Producers is very blurred as many Directors  are now Producers as well, as they want more control over the projects  they are work on. Both may hire writers to make/tweak a script. [Producers that write scripts are less common that Directors that do the same]
"Executive  Producer" is sometime seen as an honourary title given to the people  who game so much money that can't be ignored or to an actor that is  feeling expansive [
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






]  but is really the person that works on just one aspect of the project -  usually away from the filming [music right, licensing deals, etc.]


Addison said:


> I have a good feeling I'm either wrong or missing a lot. I'm aiming toward a film focus, mostly behind the scenes like story-boarding and design, but would that put me closer to producers or directors? Not that it makes a difference to my focus choice, I'm just curious.


That sounds like directors work but a producer or their assistant would be in the room saying "and that will cost $XXXX per second to film"


----------



## senseiseth (Aug 31, 2013)

Directors and producers are two distinct roles, though in many cases they can be one and the same in that the producing is also directing. Which you can see in many independent movies to both stellar "Henry V" with Kenneth Braungh and horrifying results "The Room". 

Typically the producer has the capital and materials, and usually they have a heavy hand in the look, feel and overall direction of the film. Some producers are even responsible for firing directors. 

Directors are in charge of the actual effort on making a film. It's like if the producer is a general giving orders, directors are colonels actually executing the order. Might not be the best analogy, but I think that helps.


----------



## siravery (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello and good evening.  Your focus is more directing focused.  I am in the entertainment business.  Your skills are definitely valued and much needed.  Generally speaking, Producers make the money calls.  They can fire a Director of a film as long as the production company agrees with the rationale.  Directors are the "on the set" decision makers.  They bring the script to life with their vision, not necessarily the vision of the writer.  A successful film is made by a cohesive team of professionals, not a group of individuals.  It helps if the Producer(s) have the same vision or support the vision of the Director.  However, a Production company can look at the final film product and not agree with the Producer(s) and Director.  

If you continue to focus your efforts in storyboarding/design you would more than likely do those duties for 3 to 5 years (depending on your projects/films and responsibilities) and then you may be hired to be a production designer and work your way to production manager and so on.  A lot can happen in 7 to 10 years.  Today you may be doing storyboards for a short film/feature... but in 10 years you could be managing/supervising a team of over 50 artists contributing to a large productions for Disney, Marvel, etc.  Good luck and if you are still looking for some resume work... invite as friend and keep in contact.

Respectfully,

Peter J. Chevalier


----------

